# Windows Server 2016 als NAS einrichten?



## Behzad (26. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte mir zu Hause ein NAS einrichten, mit denselben Funktionen wie ein Fertig NAS wie Qnap oder [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Synology, aber für lau. Ich habe mich ein wenig eingelesen in die Thematik und bin mir nun etwas unschlüssig welchen Server ich verwenden sollte. Durch die Uni komme ich kostenlos beim Windows Server an die aktuellste Version ran, daher wollte ich jetzt Windows Server mal auch in betracht ziehen. Die Hardware ohne Platten würde mich so ca. 250€-300€ kosten, ein Synology 4bay kostet alleine ohne Platten schon mehr. [/FONT]
Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage ob Win Server Einsteigerfreundlich ist bzw. ohne massives Einarbeiten die gängisten Synology-Funktionen ermöglicht oder ob diese Serverversionen wirklich nur für Firmen und Betriebe ausgelegt sind, sprich der Laie hoffnungslos überfordert ist, wenn er sich nicht Tagelang einlesen will. Was meint ihr? Machbar oder nicht?


----------



## GabtC (26. Dezember 2015)

Kann man machen ist aber Overkill, Windows Server kann viel mehr als nur Festplatten verwalten und einen Netzwerkanschluss herstellen .

Schau dir mal FreeNAS an, das ist eine schlankes OS für genau diese Anwendungen mit einer guten Dokumentation.


----------



## Behzad (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja das der WindowsServer Overkill ist weiß ich ja auch  ich wollte nur wissen ob es an sich machbar wäre  
Auf dem Windows Server könnte ich doch z.B. meinen eigenen TS3 Server laufen lassen oder? Und und und... natürlich wäre der ganze Zusatz kram Arbeit ohne Ende aber ich wollte mal so wissen wie es ist mit:
Außerhalb des Netzwerks darauf zugreifen, die Sicherheit?  AES Verschlüsselung sinnvoll? Kann ich vom TV Receiver darauf zugreifen (Telekom)?


----------



## shadie (30. Dezember 2015)

Behzad schrieb:


> Ja das der WindowsServer Overkill ist weiß ich ja auch  ich wollte nur wissen ob es an sich machbar wäre
> Auf dem Windows Server könnte ich doch z.B. meinen eigenen TS3 Server laufen lassen oder? Und und und... natürlich wäre der ganze Zusatz kram Arbeit ohne Ende aber ich wollte mal so wissen wie es ist mit:
> Außerhalb des Netzwerks darauf zugreifen, die Sicherheit?  AES Verschlüsselung sinnvoll? Kann ich vom TV Receiver darauf zugreifen (Telekom)?



Windows Server macht in meinen Augen für das Aufgabengebiet recht wenig Sinn / wenns kolo ist auf Lifetime / und du dich rein gar nicht mit Linux befassen willst, nimm es, stabiler als ein WIndows 7 wirds laufen.

Ich würde vorschlagen für ein reines nas:

Freenas oder Openmediavault
Damit kannst du auch TS3 Server installieren / ist nur ein wenig umständlich.

Was bei mir auch sehr gut läuft ist Ubuntu / Linux Mint.
Da ist Festplattenfreigeben kein Problem und ein TS3 Server auch keine Herausforderung.


----------



## Behzad (30. Dezember 2015)

Also mit Linux arbeiten sollte für mich kein Problem sein. Ich dachte nur es wäre interessant es mal mit einem Windows Server zu machen  
Also wenn ich mich zwischen Freenas oder Openmediavault entscheiden müsste dann lieber letzteres. 
Hat Jemand vielleicht einmige interessante Ideen was man alles noch so reinklatschen kann?


----------



## shadie (30. Dezember 2015)

Behzad schrieb:


> Also mit Linux arbeiten sollte für mich kein Problem sein. Ich dachte nur es wäre interessant es mal mit einem Windows Server zu machen
> Also wenn ich mich zwischen Freenas oder Openmediavault entscheiden müsste dann lieber letzteres.
> Hat Jemand vielleicht einmige interessante Ideen was man alles noch so reinklatschen kann?



Was genau meinst du denn mit reinklatschen ? 

Schau mal hier:
OpenMediaVault Live DEMO

Offiziell von der OMV Homepage / da kannst du schon mal ein wenig das OS in einer testumgebung ausprobieren.

Wie gesagt, bei den Nas OS Systemen ist es schon ein wenig Fummelarbeit da TS3 drauf zu bekommen.
Was einfacher wäre ist Mumble drauf zu installieren / das hat dann auch den Charme, dass es keine Lizenz braucht wie bei TS3

Andere nette Services wären z.B. ein Plex Mediaserver oder ein Owncloudserver oder FTP Server, kann dort alles problemlos integriert werden


----------

